

Random Ideas For Sites and Startups - pepeto
http://thebetastartup.com/2012/08/18/ideas-2012-part-i-online-based/
Feel free to take, comment, do etc
======
true_religion
> Live Cam Porn – site with channels. People watch only live. The better girls
> perform, the better rating. The more people visit, the more money girls will
> make through revenue sharing. You can pay money to be the one to interact
> with the girl (tell them to do things, talk with them etc).

This is a solved problem. :)

I'm really surprised the author hasn't run into it before.

> Chat Support

This sounds like a great idea, but I think we'd have a problem finding
qualified parties to do it 24/7.

It might work for lower grade work though like Wordpress support.

> Your Recipes – A site where you keep your own recipes.

Recipee sites do exist. I wonder what their short comings are in his eyes.

> Discussion Board Online –

Sounds a little like Branch.com as described.

~~~
manuelflara
>> Discussion Board Online > Sounds a little like Bridge.com as described.

You mean Branch.com?

~~~
true_religion
That's the one. Thanks. I edited it to correct.

------
brackin
It's a bad idea to take a startup idea from this list and attempt to make a
company out of it. You have to find something you're passionate about or
something you want to fix.

I seem to come up with ideas daily which was somewhat of a problem but when I
wanted to work on my second company I wasn't sure what to do and tried to
brainstorm ideas, this eventually failed but I did come up with an idea I'm
passionate about outside of this process.

~~~
nodemaker
Two things.

1) Well firstly you dont need to be passionate about something very specific.
For example you can be passionate about making great websites that people love
to use and thats it. Edison was passionate about inventing things (apparently
also patenting them) for example.

2) I think brainstorming to think about what ideas you're passionate about is
a great logical misstep( which I am also guilty of in the past). Rather, think
about the things that people need and are willing to pay for and maybe ask
yourself if you are really impassionate enough to not get into that
market/business. (Ex: CRM Software is a booming market, yet I am too
impassionate about that market to even consider getting into it.)

------
manojlds
Are these original? In app referal? Aren't there many already?

chat support? The example given, SO, HAS chat.

Mindmaps online? Used many.

And some perverted ideas!

~~~
icebraining
What perverted ideas?

------
denysonique
"Vision without execution is hallucination" I have myself plenty of awesome
ideas. I have noticed other people executing similar ideas and getting
millions of funding. Ideas are worthless until you actually start working hard
and execute them.

~~~
pepeto
Right. I have one thing I am working on, but I am sharing all my other ideas
so that if anyone likes something they can work on it. Sometimes someone has
something similar and just by reading those summaries can come up with a mix
or with the missing piece in his puzzle. You never know.

------
AznHisoka
As for #1)In-app Referrals - I'm not so sure if this would be a business, but
on the topic of apps, why not make a "Compete.com for apps", where you can
track how many downloads a specific keyword can net you, or how many downloads
another app has over time. of course, this type of data is only known by
Apple, but you can run some heuristics for estimating it.

Also app-store optimization is something that's relatively unsaturated now.
Perhaps some sort of tool that runs statistics and gives you correlations on
what factors goes into an app ranking high for a keyword.

------
klearvue
"Mobile Mating App – You define your gender and parameters of your phone. Then
you mate it with other peoples phones..." -

hmm, all my phones are spayed and neutered to prevent phone overpopulation.

------
dong
> Real Life Game

Though I've never tried it out, look at <http://www.superbetter.com> for an
interesting take on this idea.

Plus the relevant TED talk: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lfBpsV1Hwqs>

------
austenallred
I'm willing to bet he was a little horny and/or lonely while writing this.

And while I think few if any are actually good ideas, you have to respect
someone for posting their brainstormings publicly. Yet HNers will tear through
and criticize each one like he was pitching them for funding.

------
mukaiji
And for every idea mentioned, i thought to myself: "There's a startup for
that."

------
cfontes
90% of those already exist... did you at search for any of those ?

~~~
leftnode
Why is that a bad thing? Competition is generally good, and it helps prove
theres somewhat of a market for these ideas already.

------
dedene
For "Online Mindmaps", there is already the awesome
<http://www.mindmeister.com/?r=5892> software!

~~~
jcampbell1
You should disclose that there is an affiliate code in that link.

------
thejosh
Website doesn't work here.

~~~
milesokeefe
Here's a pastebin of the article: <http://pastebin.com/bjq9zR4B>

------
corporalagumbo
uh... let me get this straight: live cam porn?

what the fuck. what sort of "idea" is that? are you a pervert or something? or
do you just have no respect for women maybe? do you have experience
interacting with normal human beings?

~~~
ipince
? why so shocked? These sites already exist, and they not only cater to
"perverts" with "no respect" for women. Either that or you'll be sad to
realize that most people are, in your eyes, perverts who have no respect for
women.

~~~
corporalagumbo
if you don't see the presence of this "idea" on this guy's list as at least a
little off, and the tacit approval of HN readers as doubly off, i don't know
what to say.

